# Free Tivo Slide Pro Remote?



## Smirks (Oct 7, 2002)

Did anyone else just get an order confirmation for a free slide pro remote? I didn't place the order and the total was $0.00. There wasn't a message as to why either. Weird.


----------



## TivoRoy (Feb 8, 2002)

me too.


----------



## andyf (Feb 23, 2000)

Were you part of the group that got rolled back to 20.3.8 and put up with pain involved?


----------



## ADG (Aug 20, 2003)

andyf said:


> Were you part of the group that got rolled back to 20.3.8 and put up with pain involved?


No - and I also got the email


----------



## andyf (Feb 23, 2000)

ADG said:


> No - and I also got the email


Oh! I just assumed it was a "Sorry!" gesture when I got the Email also. We'll have to see if there's a card when it arrives. I have ordered 2 in the past ... maybe their ordering system got fouled up too.


----------



## bunjicat (Jan 14, 2012)

I was a part of the group that got rolled back. I also received an invoice today for zero dollars for a new TiVo slide remote. Interesting.


----------



## uw69 (Jan 25, 2001)

Maybe it's for those on 20.4 priority list?


----------



## nandopr (Jun 6, 2003)

Just out of curiosity.

For the people that got the free remote... Are you a member of the TiVo Advisors panel?

I was on the priority list and was rolled back.


----------



## DaveDFW (Jan 25, 2005)

I also received an email stating I have ordered a Slide Remote for $0. 

I was on the priority list for 20.4.1 and was rolled back once to 20.3.8.

Edit: I'm also not on an Advisors Panel, whatever that is.


----------



## andyf (Feb 23, 2000)

Not on the Advisors Panel.


----------



## bradolson (Mar 14, 2006)

Got the remote order email. On priority list, had the rollback.


----------



## HenryFarpolo (Dec 1, 2008)

Got the e-mail. Got the rollback. On the priority list. On the panel. Red Sox fan also!!


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

Well poop. Now I wish I had gotten the rollback and the free remote.


----------



## timstack8969 (May 14, 2004)

I also received the email for Free Remote. I was rolled back on my Premiere. I think it's an inconvenience gift for roll back.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

I was supposed to get 3 slide pros for being part of the beta program a few months back and never heard a peep from them, even after emailing about it. Lucky you guys!


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

andyf said:


> Were you part of the group that got rolled back to 20.3.8 and put up with pain involved?


Yes. They cost me hours of frustration.

And I have one in my Email too. This is really strange.

And yes, I am also on the TiVo Advisor's panel.

And yes, I participated in the beta months ago and never got anything (and participated in a long beta over a year ago and got nothing then, either... although I am not doing it to "get" anything).

Who knows. Already have a TiVo Slide Pro, but I suppose a spare can't hurt anything.


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

Darn, I wish I had been rolled back!


----------



## JSearfoss (Nov 17, 2008)

I just got the order email to. I was on the priority list and had the roll back. I'm not on the Advisors Panel or done any beta testing.


----------



## HenryFarpolo (Dec 1, 2008)

HarperVision said:


> I was supposed to get 3 slide pros for being part of the beta program a few months back and never heard a peep from them, even after emailing about it. Lucky you guys!


Don't you think 3 slide remotes is a little over the top for a program you volunteered for? A token should suffice.

If TIVO is in fact providing a Slide to those who were inconvenienced due to the rollback it is an unexpected and nice gesture for something noone volunterred for.


----------



## Time_Lord (Jun 4, 2012)

HenryFarpolo said:


> Don't you think 3 slide remotes is a little over the top for a program you volunteered for? A token should suffice.
> 
> If TIVO is in fact providing a Slide to those who were inconvenienced due to the rollback it is an unexpected and nice gesture for something no one volunteered for.


It depends upon what you are asked to test, I know many companies send out not only pre-release (beta) software but often times hardware too. Of course this comes with a NDA (Non Disclosure Agreement) so you can't say what you've tested/seen and for whom.

Some companies send a small thank you gift while others send nothing more than a simple "Thank you".

-TL


----------



## Smirks (Oct 7, 2002)

I'm not on the advisors panel, a part of the beta program nor was I rolled back to 20.3 (as far as I know).


----------



## severe (Dec 12, 2009)

Smirks said:


> I'm not on the advisors panel, a part of the beta program nor was I rolled back to 20.3 (as far as I know).


Clearly yours was sent to the wrong address. I've PM'd you mine to correct this perversion of truth.


----------



## magnus (Nov 12, 2004)

Did any of you do the "Why I love Tivo" contest? Maybe that's what it was for. Who knows.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

HenryFarpolo said:


> Don't you think 3 slide remotes is a little over the top for a program you volunteered for? A token should suffice......


It was more than that, so let's leave it at that.


----------



## aridon (Aug 31, 2006)

Pretty awesome gesture if it's for the update screw up.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

aridon said:


> Pretty awesome gesture if it's for the update screw up.


Yes it certainly is. I also received an email about an order for a free Slide remote.


----------



## jjd_87 (Jan 31, 2011)

Got the remote order email last night. I was gonna stay quiet about it until someone else brought it up. Lol. I was on priority list and had the rollback. Also on the advisors panel survey thingy.


----------



## shfawaz (May 12, 2004)

I got an email today as well. I was on the priority list and a member of the beta test group. Not sure If I've been rolled back. THANKS TIVO!


----------



## djev (Jan 12, 2014)

Time_Lord said:


> It depends upon what you are asked to test, I know many companies send out not only pre-release (beta) software but often times hardware too. Of course this comes with a NDA (Non Disclosure Agreement) so you can't say what you've tested/seen and for whom.
> 
> Some companies send a small thank you gift while others send nothing more than a simple "Thank you".
> 
> -TL


Well, I feel quite left out, no email!

BTW, most NDA for beta programs prohibit you from even acknowledging or mentioning you were a part of the beta program.


----------



## moonscape (Jul 3, 2004)

aaronwt said:


> Yes it certainly is. I also received an email about an order for a free Slide remote.


You should get several! - okay, at least two.


----------



## monkeydust (Dec 12, 2004)

I got the email too. Not on the Advisory panel. Was on the Priority List. I assume I got rolled back too since I had to reset all the "Channels I receive" on both my Elite and Plus. Thanks, TiVo!

Wonder if the RF dongle will come with this?

EDIT: I'm guessing it doesn't. When I ordered one with the dongle, it was "C00261 TiVo Slide Pro Remote w/Adapter". This one says "C00260 TiVo Slide Pro Remote". I wonder if I can order just the dongle?


----------



## leepoffaith (Apr 21, 2014)

Anyone that may not want their remote I'd be more then happy to take it off your hands.  As a brand new Tivo customer (I just ordered the boxes yesterday) I'm not sure if I will need one or not, but if one was donated to me I'm sure I'd use it!


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

I also got the free remote, I am on the Advisory panel but never had any roll back, but I did have to re-set all my ch on one of my three Roamios about a week after the update, the software was still 24.1 on that Roamio.


----------



## ELM (Nov 22, 2004)

I have a $75 off promo code that expires tomorrow. Anyone want to trade the code for a slide remote? I'll pay actual shipping on the remote.


----------



## aristoBrat (Dec 30, 2002)

"I am so sorry that some of you experienced receiving an email about a TiVo Slide Pro remote being shipped! There was an operational issue that caused some TiVo owners (fewer than 200) to receive this incorrect email." 

JK. 

Looks like a cool token of appreciation on TiVo's part for the folks that went through the hassle of the original update and the subsequent rollback.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

aristoBrat said:


> "I am so sorry that some of you experienced receiving an email about a TiVo Slide Pro remote being shipped! There was an operational issue that caused some TiVo owners (fewer than 200) to receive this incorrect email."
> 
> JK.
> 
> Looks like a cool token of appreciation on TiVo's part for the folks that went through the hassle of the original update and the subsequent rollback.


Except I checked in my TiVo account and the order is on their system.


----------



## leepoffaith (Apr 21, 2014)

aristoBrat said:


> "I am so sorry that some of you experienced receiving an email about a TiVo Slide Pro remote being shipped! There was an operational issue that caused some TiVo owners (fewer than 200) to receive this incorrect email."
> 
> JK.
> 
> Looks like a cool token of appreciation on TiVo's part for the folks that went through the hassle of the original update and the subsequent rollback.


You are going to piss off a lot of people if they don't catch the JK in your post.... lol


----------



## DaveDFW (Jan 25, 2005)

aristoBrat said:


> "I am so sorry that some of you experienced receiving an email about a TiVo Slide Pro remote being shipped! There was an operational issue that caused some TiVo owners (fewer than 200) to receive this incorrect email."
> ...


Ha! Maybe it's just my cynicism, but this very thought crossed my mind when I first saw the order confirmation email.


----------



## replaytv (Feb 21, 2011)

crxssi said:


> Yes. They cost me hours of frustration.
> 
> And I have one in my Email too. This is really strange.
> 
> ...


I will certainly think twice about participating in any betas if they are going to promise and not give anything. I do a lot of things for free, but if someone promises and doesn't come through, then I am through. (is that correct English?)

I didn't get any emails, Slide Remotes, upgrade discounts or anything else, other than indigestion after reading all of this.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

replaytv said:


> I will certainly think twice about participating in any betas if they are going to promise and not give anything. I do a lot of things for free, but if someone promises and doesn't come through, then I am through. (is that correct English?)
> 
> I didn't get any emails, Slide Remotes, upgrade discounts or anything else, other than indigestion after reading all of this.


Sometimes it takes a while for the gift to arrive. Then out of the blue it shows up.


----------



## bradolson (Mar 14, 2006)

aaronwt said:


> Sometimes it takes a while for the gift to arrive. Then out of the blue it shows up.


I tested a beta within the last 6 months. About 2 months after it ended I received a thank you gift - in this case a blue Tivo branded Leatherman Micra multi-tool.


----------



## KevinG (Sep 3, 2003)

I didn't receive anything...but I also wasn't rolled back. In many ways, I wish I was rolledback, and that it would have STAYED that way. Way too many reboots (both the Roamio, and the Minis) ever since this update...

That being said, I'd love to have a Slide remote...Even considered ordering one...but that shipping fee seems to be a price gouge.


----------



## digitalfirefly (Apr 15, 2005)

I got the email too.

This works out great since I have the original slide remote and it's been having issues lately. It periodically won't respond to my button presses.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

digitalfirefly said:


> This works out great since I have the original slide remote and it's been having issues lately. It periodically won't respond to my button presses.


Open it and push the connector back together. Search youtube for a video how.

Question- did the rollback issue only happen with Roamios? and is this offer only for Roamio users?


----------



## monkeydust (Dec 12, 2004)

jrtroo said:


> Question- did the rollback issue only happen with Roamios?


I assume the rollback happened on my Elite too because the Channels I Receive got reset on both my Plus and my Elite.


----------



## Lyme Greene (Mar 14, 2005)

I didn't get a remote, just a screwed up roamio from the update and a bill for a new one.


----------



## andyf (Feb 23, 2000)

jrtroo said:


> Question- did the rollback issue only happen with Roamios? and is this offer only for Roamio users?


One Roamio and one Premier got rolled back for me.


----------



## az1097 (Apr 3, 2013)

How would you know if you got rolled back or not on Premiere or Roamio?


----------



## rassi (Jul 18, 2003)

Was on the priority list, didn't get rolled back, am on the Advisory panel, no email about a slide remote.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

My free Slide Pro order is still showing up as processing. Has anyone had theirs ship yet?


----------



## andyf (Feb 23, 2000)

My Slide Pro remote arrived by UPS 5 minutes ago. No shipping notice.


----------



## DaveDFW (Jan 25, 2005)

Same here--my remote showed up on my doorstep this afternoon but the status on tivo.com still states "processing."


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

I just got a shipping notice email. But it shows that it was actually shipped yesterday. Sounds good to me.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

My unit is marked shipped with a UPS tracking number, UPS has Friday for delivery.


----------



## HenryFarpolo (Dec 1, 2008)

lessd said:


> My unit is marked shipped with a UPS tracking number, UPS has Friday for delivery.


+1

Guess it wasn't a late April Fools joke after all!!


----------



## sbiller (May 10, 2002)

Just received the shipping notice. Apparently one of the Premieres I have sprinkled throughout the state was rolled back.


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

jrtroo said:


> Open it and push the connector back together. Search youtube for a video how.


I have had more than one fail (original Slide) with the intermittent issues that was not the connector.


----------



## shfawaz (May 12, 2004)

Received a shipping notice today and tracking shows delivery scheduled for Thursday. Not complaining, but I'm Still not sure why we are getting these. Everything here has been speculation.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

shfawaz said:


> Received a shipping notice today and tracking shows delivery scheduled for Thursday. Not complaining, but I'm Still not sure why we are getting these. Everything here has been speculation.


Normally when you get a gift the person/Co tells you why IE: because of your xxxx problem we are sending you a free yyyy. I wonder if we will get a 1099 at the end of the year ??


----------



## Smirks (Oct 7, 2002)

Got a shipping notice for mine too. It'll be here Friday.


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

shfawaz said:


> Received a shipping notice today and tracking shows delivery scheduled for Thursday. Not complaining, but I'm Still not sure why we are getting these. Everything here has been speculation.


Mine is coming Thursday, too.

Presumably there would be some type of info in the box telling us why.... maybe.... hopefully...

And if not, I bet Margret will let us know, if prodded


----------



## mbernste (Apr 6, 2003)

Glad to see that apparently I'm not the only one who got this. It would've been nice of TiVo to send out an e-mail explaining why we're getting a free slide remote. I was one of the early adopters with the latest version of the software (all of my deleted recordings got undeleted) and went from 8% full to 96%. If, like others have *speculated*, this is TiVo's way of apologizing, it is indeed a very nice apology.


----------



## overFEDEXed (Nov 11, 2002)

crxssi said:


> Mine is coming Thursday, too.
> 
> Presumably there would be some type of info in the box telling us why.... maybe.... hopefully...
> 
> And if not, I bet Margret will let us know, if prodded


My Slide is coming today. Weird thing about my Plus software upgrade is that besides the "Deleted" getting Undeleted, everything "pushed" to my unit, would not play afterwards.

Also, in my recently deleted folder, there are blank slots that can't be permanently deleted or recovered???

I did email this to Margret.


----------



## digitalfirefly (Apr 15, 2005)

My slide is coming today. I got another email last night that they sent me another. I have 3 Tivos. I wonder if I'll get 3 remotes.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

I seriously doubt that TiVo will come out and explain why they are giving remotes away.

Doing so would be admitting that they made a mistake, and admitting mistakes is something that TiVo does not do very often.


----------



## Smirks (Oct 7, 2002)

I guess I was rolled back, as per this email from TiVo:



> Dear Customer,
> 
> Due to an operational issue, some TiVo boxes were inadvertently sent an old version of software which may have changed your channel lineup, your "To Do List", and your "My Shows" list. We have since mapped the correct software version to your DVR but you may still have to reconfigure your channel lineup, To Do List, and My Shows settings. As an apology for the inconvenience, TiVo is sending you a complimentary Slide Pro remote, free of charge.
> 
> ...


----------



## digitalfirefly (Apr 15, 2005)

I just got that email too.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Just got the email, and the remote should be arriving tomorrow.

A suggestion, though, to TiVo - you might have wanted to send out the explanation note BEFORE submitting the 'orders' to avoid all this confusion.

I do appreciate the gesture, though.


----------



## KevinG (Sep 3, 2003)

Anyone want to sell theirs? PM me.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

LoadStar said:


> Just got the email, and the remote should be arriving tomorrow.
> 
> A suggestion, though, to TiVo - you might have wanted to send out the explanation note BEFORE submitting the 'orders' to avoid all this confusion.
> 
> I do appreciate the gesture, though.


i would think the only confusing would be if someone had hit the cancel button before the free remote shipped. I rarely check my Tivo emails so I probably wouldn't have noticed the TiVo email until after the remote had arrived.


----------



## alleybj (Dec 6, 2000)

Did not receive an explanatory email.


----------



## ADG (Aug 20, 2003)

I don't know what I get a kick out of more - this thread or update threads ("I got my update", "I didn't get my update", "When will I get my update?", "How can I get my update?"}


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

alleybj said:


> Did not receive an explanatory email.


I didn't either. This whole thing is kinda strange.


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

crxssi said:


> Mine is coming Thursday, too.
> 
> Presumably there would be some type of info in the box telling us why.... maybe.... hopefully...


Well, nope. It came, there is nothing but a packing slip.



> And if not, I bet Margret will let us know, if prodded


I mean, if I were not on this forum seeing this thread, then what would I think about this shipment? It was an ordering mistake? Isn't this going to generate a lot of support calls? Maybe they don't want to admit fault or anything but couldn't they still include a note that says something like "This is a free Slide Remote Pro for you- thanks for being a valued customer" or something like that?


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

I got mine today. I'm glad I had an extra USB adapter from the four Slide Pros I got when they were first released.

I did get an email yesterday explaining why it was shipped. Stating " ....As an apology for the inconvenience, TiVo is sending you a complimentary Slide Pro remote, free of charge....."


----------



## gigaguy (Aug 30, 2013)

I think that was good customer service from Tivo, but maybe bad communication about the gift.
ps- anyone not need or selling theirs - I have Paypal...


----------



## eboydog (Mar 24, 2006)

On a side note, Tivo is rather loose with their remote control there must be very little cost in them compared to their retail price. 

A few months ago I ordered a slide remote and after placing the order decided to order a glow remote. I called Tivo to get the orders combined to save on shipping and after several minutes the rep wasn't having any luck so he said what the heck, it will will be easier just to send you the glow remote for free. I found that unusual as I just wanted to have them both shipped to gather to save an extra shipping but I didn't argue, few days later I recieved both remotes, a slide pro and glow all for the cost of the slide pro!


----------



## gigaguy (Aug 30, 2013)

good point, shipping's probably the big expense to them and the PR.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

gigaguy said:


> I think that was good customer service from Tivo, but maybe bad communication about the gift. ps- anyone not need or selling theirs - I have Paypal...


Ditto


----------



## shfawaz (May 12, 2004)

gigaguy said:


> I think that was good customer service from Tivo, but maybe bad communication about the gift.
> ps- anyone not need or selling theirs - I have Paypal...


I might sell mine. But just curious, what's a fair price and why not just order direct from. TiVo?


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

TiVo shipping is rather high. I got my first four Slide Pro remotes when it was launched. But I also got free shipping from TiVo at that time.


----------



## monkeydust (Dec 12, 2004)

Since they didn't send me the USB dongle to use in my living room, I just paired this remote along with the one that came with the Plus in the bedroom. Figured it would be nice to have a remote on each side of the bed.


----------



## truman861 (Jul 14, 2012)

So, as per Tivo Tech Support, I have the answers. Pretty much you all guessed right.
I called and told them that my mother in law got the email and has the remote on its way to her (which it is) and that I didnt get the email and wanted to know why. Advised Ive been long time customer since 2004 and wondered if I could get one.
What I was told is that some customers who bought a new roamio or premiere had problems with the new software update and their system got stuck in cycle mode. Those customers had to be rolled back and were unable to access service during that time and this is tivo's way of saying sorry for a botched job with the software upgrade.
Now, Only certain people got the remote. Only those with the software issue that had to be rolled back on a roamio or premiere WITH lifetime service. Those who do not have lifetime did not get a free slide remote but instead received 2 months of free service.


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

truman861 said:


> So, as per Tivo Tech Support, I have the answers. Pretty much you all guessed right.
> I called and told them that my mother in law got the email and has the remote on its way to her (which it is) and that I didnt get the email and wanted to know why. Advised Ive been long time customer since 2004 and wondered if I could get one.
> What I was told is that some customers who bought a new roamio or premiere had problems with the new software update and their system got stuck in cycle mode. Those customers had to be rolled back and were unable to access service during that time and this is tivo's way of saying sorry for a botched job with the software upgrade.
> Now, Only certain people got the remote. Only those with the software issue that had to be rolled back on a roamio or premiere WITH lifetime service. Those who do not have lifetime did not get a free slide remote but instead received 2 months of free service.


Thanks for the info.


----------



## HenryFarpolo (Dec 1, 2008)

A nice gesture from the Customer Service team at TIVO. Thank you!!


----------



## GmanTiVo (Mar 9, 2003)

rassi said:


> Was on the priority list, didn't get rolled back, am on the Advisory panel, no email about a slide remote.


same here


----------



## sirfergy (May 18, 2002)

Where can we buy just the dongle? I'd love to use the original Roamio remote on my mini.


----------



## gamo62 (Oct 12, 2002)

HarperVision said:


> I was supposed to get 3 slide pros for being part of the beta program a few months back and never heard a peep from them, even after emailing about it. Lucky you guys!


Hmmm....Beta testers don't get free stuff like that. Why would you think they were going to send you 3 remotes?


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

gamo62 said:


> Hmmm....Beta testers don't get free stuff like that. Why would you think they were going to send you 3 remotes?


It was more than just that. I already explained that.


----------



## jwbelcher (Nov 13, 2007)

HarperVision said:


> It was more than just that. I already explained that.


If I had to make an educated guess, we can send our TA thanks your way. If so, much obliged.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

jwbelcher said:


> If I had to make an educated guess, we can send our TA thanks your way. If so, much obliged.


I'm not really sure what I helped, if anything. I passed along as much feedback as I could. Unfortunately due to job requirements I didn't really participate as much as I wanted to. You may be right though, if so you're welcome!


----------



## advocate2 (Jan 25, 2008)

I've got two new Wireless N adapters and only need one. I was thinking about buying the slide remote and would be happy to trade one adapter for one slide remote.


----------



## Lyme Greene (Mar 14, 2005)

I too am looking for a slide remote if anyone would like to get rid of it, pm me.


----------



## vurbano (Apr 20, 2004)

I received two on Friday. And until I got the explaination email I thought it was a birthday gift. Never knew there was a problem


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

vurbano said:


> I received two on Friday. And until I got the explaination email I thought it was a birthday gift.


I still have yet to get an explanation Email. Thank goodness I follow the forums...


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

crxssi said:


> I still have yet to get an explanation Email. Thank goodness I follow the forums...


Either way, what else would you do? I learned a while ago not to mess with something shipped to me by mistake to try and return it. One time something got shipped to me by mistake and I tried to return it. I had to jump through a bunch of hoops and spend a bunch of time on the phone. And it still never got returned. After that, if something gets shipped to me by mistake, I don't even mess with trying to return it. I either plan on using it or throw it away.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

crxssi said:


> I still have yet to get an explanation Email. Thank goodness I follow the forums...


You sure you have your correct email address associated with your tivo.com account?


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

LoadStar said:


> You sure you have your correct email address associated with your tivo.com account?


Yep. I get lots of other TiVo Email- surveys, field trials stuff, beta, promos, and of course the two "[email protected] Your TiVo Order Has Shipped" messages.


----------



## vurbano (Apr 20, 2004)

anyway I thought it was extraordinarily generous of TiVo.


----------



## leepoffaith (Apr 21, 2014)

I know this thread is in reference to the free remote, but I wanted to see if you could answer a question about it. Do all the buttons have a backlight or just certain ones?


----------



## rsnaider (Apr 25, 2002)

leepoffaith said:


> I know this thread is in reference to the free remote, but I wanted to see if you could answer a question about it. Do all the buttons have a backlight or just certain ones?


All buttons including those under the slider (keyboard) have backlighting.

There is a light sensor so the backlight is only on when needed.


----------



## KevinG (Sep 3, 2003)

rsnaider said:


> There is a light sensor so the backlight is only on when needed.


Is there any way to get the light to go on without first pressing a (random) button? On my harmony, I just have to shake it...Other remotes have a button on the side to turn on the backlight... I've found that I can force the light on by sliding out the keyboard, but that seems like too much trouble.

This probably won't be an issue as soon as my hand memorizes the remote, but until then...


----------



## rsnaider (Apr 25, 2002)

I have a Harmony as well and it has a motion sensor and will light up as you describe.

I have never seen this feature on any of the backlighted remotes I have had over the years - Bluetooth slider, RF slider pro, and Glo remotes.

All need a button press to make them light up.


----------



## KevinG (Sep 3, 2003)

rsnaider said:


> All need a button press to make them light up.


Does anyone else see the humor in this?


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

rsnaider said:


> All buttons including those under the slider (keyboard) have backlighting.


Except the thumbs up, thumbs down, and A/B/C/D buttons. Those buttons are opaque (do not transmit the backlight).


KevinG said:


> Is there any way to get the light to go on without first pressing a (random) button?


Sliding it open seems to trigger the light to come on.


----------



## leepoffaith (Apr 21, 2014)

rsnaider said:


> All buttons including those under the slider (keyboard) have backlighting.
> 
> There is a light sensor so the backlight is only on when needed.


Thank you!


----------



## advocate2 (Jan 25, 2008)

I have three Premieres in the house. I bought one Slide remote with dongle. If I buy two more dongles, can I use the Slide on all three Tivos, or do I have to re sink the remote with each Tivo every time?


----------



## mvnuenen (Jun 1, 2007)

Looks like that not all that were inconvenienced got a free remote. Now I am even more pi$$ed :down:


----------

